

Startup Quote: Howard Schultz, chairman, Starbucks - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1558883048

======
raychancc
Hiring people is an art, not a science, and resumes can’t tell you whether
someone will fit into a company’s culture.

\- Howard Schultz

<http://startupquote.com/post/1558883048>

